# Hello from New Zealand



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

beegirl_nz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm interested in aspects of larger-scale commercial beekeeping, queen breeding and genetic improvement in bees.
> 
> ...


Hi beegirl_nz,

7000 hives in Dunedin?? wow, I didn't know such big companies in South Island!

I had a 10000queens experience last season in North Island, but was large-scale production, with no selection or breeding scheme.

Now back in Italy, I am on a smaller scale, but more focused on breeding for resistence to disease. I apply mainly selection scheme with natural mating, but I can handle artificial insemination as well (I know downunder you can just import drone semen, isn't it?)

I have over 12 years background as research on bees (still doing that as well).. let me know if I can help yoo or collaborate some way,

cheers

..ps... I envy you are going into active beekeeping season... :thumbsup:


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

you should get into beekeeping for manuka honey i heard it goes for good money and comes from where your located. $$$$


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Steed said:


> you should get into beekeeping for manuka honey i heard it goes for good money and comes from where your located. $$$$


AFAIK most of the harvest is from north island, with some extension to Marlborough and Central Otago.. I guess weather condition is not the best one down south..


----------



## beegirl_nz (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!

@ radallo
No hives in Dunedin, I am working with the University of Otago, which is why I am personally here, but the actual operation is in Marlborough (and a big share of it is Manuka  ).
It is a bit too wet for Manuka down here, but lots of Kanuka around and overall very few commercial beekeepers.
We are getting our breeders (mated by AI) from a queen breeder in Dunedin, though. 
I would love to collaborate on some level, will send you a PM.

@ steed
Thanks for the tip, already there 

Cheers,

Gertje


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Gertje!


----------

